# Sticky  lists of companion dog shows



## carol

on sunday 14th june
at firs farm recreation ground,
palmers green
n13 5qh

in aid of national animal welfare trust.

classes for: breed, novelty, obedience and 
a new rally obedience

entries taken at 11.30 am
judging for breed and obedience from 12.30
novelty classes from 2pm approx

trophies for best in show and obedience classes 
rosettes to 6th place

fastest recall

also light refreshments
free parking.

further details from averil on 02088076609


----------



## carol

shield companion show
sat 30th may

charton vilage shepperton, middlesex
12 noon

pedigree,novelty, obedience

The Shield Shows

------------------------------------------------------

sat 5th june
parish hall field, st leonards
bucks, hp23 6nw

judging from 1pm
4 pedigree, 11 novelty

enquries 01494 758907

-----------------------------------------------------

sedgley & gornal ca
sunday 31st may
shareshill village hall , near cannock staffs wv10 7js

pedigree, novelty

start 11am

tel 01543 458699

-----------------------------------------------------

sunday 24th may
newton heath dtc training ground
north manchester

breed, novelty, obedience

judging 10am

tel 01457 870508

---------------------------------------------------

sunday 12 july

st barnabas recreation ground
linslade, beds lu7 2lr

pedigree, novelty, companion dog club classes,
plus have ago agility and flyball.

contact rona 01525 374531

----------------------------------------------------------

portsmouth & ska
for ex racing greyhounds
mon 25th may
rake village hall
rake, petersfield, hants gu33 7az

judging 10.45 am

ring pam 02392641056

-----------------------------------------------------------

sunday 24 may
hatfield, board oak, essex

pedigree, novelty, 
judging 12.30 pm

phone 01279 718382

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pommum

Thans for the list Carol, I am hoping to get the pups out to the sedgley & Gornal one as it's not to far from us.

take care
Sarah


----------



## carol

more for you
--------------------------------

queens park glasgow
7th june

judging 11.30am

pedigree, novelty,
road safety classes, obedience
aqility demonstrations
ring 01436 675381

-------------------------------------------------------

7th june
belvoir hunt kennels
belvoir castle
near grantham linc's ng32 1pq

judging 12.30
pedigree, novelty
special classes for puppies 3-6 months
fancy dress, junior handling,

call 01664 822258 or 823912

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## carol

pommum said:


> Thans for the list Carol, I am hoping to get the pups out to the sedgley & Gornal one as it's not to far from us.
> 
> take care
> Sarah


yeah going to make a day out with my dogs

they are so much fun  the companion ones


----------



## acey11

If you know of any in Devon this bank holiday could you possibly post them on my facebook group?

Devon Family Dog Shows. Heres a link If you have problems finding it

Content Not Found | Facebook

Cheers

Alex


----------



## carol

acey11 said:


> If you know of any in Devon this bank holiday could you possibly post them on my facebook group?
> 
> Devon Family Dog Shows. Heres a link If you have problems finding it
> 
> Content Not Found | Facebook
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alex


good one we need more links like this all round the country, help people have fun


----------



## carol

few more shows

23/05/2009 Ms Katherine Walden 01825 724445 Lowland Search Dogs - Sussex Plumpton College East Sussex

24/05/2009 Mrs Sylvia Bryant 0115 849 0531 Red Cross, Fire Service & GSD Rescue Ilkeston Road Playing Field, Stapleford Nottinghamshire

24/05/2009 Mrs Christine Knipe 01539 567804 Westmorland Country Agricultural Society Ltd Country Show Field Cumbria

24 May Norfolk Hunstanton PE36 5BW Pooch Corner DTC - 07971 340919

25/05/2009 Margaret Smith 01903 879514 Steyning Charities Fletchers
Croft, Steyning West Sussex

26/05/2009 Mhairi Fleming 07974 701930 Blue Cross Barking Mad Dog Training School Hertfordshire

31/05/2009 Mrs P A Esson 01304 822581 Gifts Hospice Services Hale Magna Village Hall, Little Hale Rd Lincolnshire

28 June Wiltshire 3 Magpies, Sells Green, Devizes 01225 768765

30 May Merthyr Tydfil CF47 0TJ agility Royvon DTS - 01685 352101

31 May Essex Waltham Abbey EN9 1HU Epping Forest DC - 01992 564077

31 May Norfolk Potter Heigham Village Hall NR29 5LW [email protected]


----------



## carol

from around the country
cds: companion dog show

saffron walden county high school farm club.

sunday 7th june 
audley end rd, safford walden essex cb11 4uh
judging at 11am
bbq, refreshments, craft stalls, live music, car boot.
01799 500 995
--------------------------------------------------------------
cds
polsham near wells somerset

saturday 6th june
pedigree, novelty.
judging 11 am
01749 676953.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
cds
swindon old town festival
27th june
the lawns old town swindon sn3 1qt
judging 1pm
Swindon Vets Home
01793 642368

------------------------------------------------------------------

greyhound fun day
14 june cds
courteenhall estate, northants, nn7 2qd
10 greyhound classes,
20 companion classes,
judging 11am
07810 458365
Home

------------------------------------------------------------------
cds
wednesday 10th june in aid of molly bud fund,
northbourne village hall and green deal
judging 5.30pm
01227 710134

-----------------------------------------------------------------
cds
hickling county fair
sunday 14th june
judging 1pm
01664822319
including fancy dress.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

aras dog rescue
dog show
sunday 14th june 
marston social club
station rd, marston mortaine
beds, mk43 opw
judging 11am
01234 348721

---------------------------------------------------------------------

sunday 14th june cds 
ingfield manor school five oaks, billinghurst west sussex
judging 2pm
01403 786376

--------------------------------------------------------------------

6th june, cds at tipton carnival, 
jubilee park,tipton, west midlands
judging 11.30
pedigree, novelty, handling classes
07525172176
------------------------------------------------------------------

7th june cds
worcestershire, animal rescue shelter
hawthorne lane, newland, malvern
wr13 5bd.
judging 11.30
pedigree, novelty
01905 830014

--------------------------------------------------------------------

7th june cds
hatton country park world
drake lane, hatton, warwick cv35 8xa
judging 12 noon.
pedigree, novelty, obedience
01926 843114
019268 50103
---------------------------------------------------------------------

june 13th cds
caerwys agricultural show
at babell near holywell, flintshire N Wales
judging 10am
07904451885

--------------------------------------------------------------

14 june cds
in aid of tailwaggers club trust
at alcester rugb club,
birmingham rd, kings coughton, alcester, b49 5qe
judging 10.30am
pedigree, novelty, obedience
01527 854774

--------------------------------------------------------

20th june cds shires K9
and german shaphard rally with
hellidon festival
near daventry nn11 6lg
judging 12 noon
pedigree,novelty,gsd rally.
01926 512949
---------------------------------------------------------

27th june cds
in with agricultral show
at shewsbury showground
berwick rd, sy1 2pe
judging 11.30am
pedigree, novelty.
07773466730
---------------------------------------------------------------------

28th june cds
fun dog show and 
gsd rally
sutton coldfield carnival at town gate
sutton park, west midlands
judging 11am
0121240 4041
--------------------------------------------------------------------

28th june cds
with greyhound and luchur rally
at longlevens rd football ground
longford lane,
longlevens, gloucester, gl2 9eu
entries 10am
pedigree, novelty, greyhound and lucher rally
01452 720889

----------------------------------------------------------------

11th july cds
camrmel village hall park.
carmel, carms sa14 7tw.
judging 1,30pm
pedigree, novelty.
01269 844524

-------------------------------------------------------------------

12th july cds
pet rescue welfare assoc
llewerllydd farm
near voel coaches
dyserth ll18 6bp
judging 11am
pedigree, novelty, obedience
01745 571061

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

12th july cds
including terrier and lucher show
the kennels, kennel lane, fernhill heath
worcester wr3 7ut
judging 11.30am
pedigree, novelty.
junior handling.
with a terrier and lucher show
01384 422272

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## carol

feel free to add to it


----------



## AliRowe

Fun Family Dog Show
Sat. 4th July; Ashwater Village Green, Devon from 2.30 (entries taken from 1.30). Rosettes to 4th place (child handlers rosettes in all classes). All entries £1. Classes including fancy dress theme: Independence Day. 
For poster and or schedule phone Ali Rowe 01409 211222 or email [email protected] 
Event in aid of Church funds - St Peter ad Vincula, Ashwater.


----------



## macatac

carol said:


> more for you
> --------------------------------
> 
> queens park glasgow
> 7th june
> 
> judging 11.30am
> 
> pedigree, novelty,
> road safety classes, obedience
> aqility demonstrations
> ring 01436 675381
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 7th june
> belvoir hunt kennels
> belvoir castle
> near grantham linc's ng32 1pq
> 
> judging 12.30
> pedigree, novelty
> special classes for puppies 3-6 months
> fancy dress, junior handling,
> 
> call 01664 822258 or 823912
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------


Im attending this show ( belvoir ), so if any other members are, then look-out for Sam and myself and say hi. Be nice to meet fellow members of this forum.


----------



## carol

more to add

national animal welfare trust open day
14 june 11am to 4pm
12 classes
other attractions 
aguility,doggy dancing, rally obedience
good citizens testing
equestrain display,
and more
trindledown farm, wantage rd, great shefford berkshire
rg17 7dq 01488638584

------------------------------------------------------------------
ham amenities association
sat 13 june
judging 12.30
pedigree, handerling,
02089482382

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

sunday 14 june in aid of rottweiler
welfare
crowhurst village hall
surry rh7 6lr
judging 11.30
pedigree, novelty
also good citizen bronze award
07917134881
--------------------------------------------------------------------

pads dog show
the honley show, hudderfield
novelty only
10.30am
13 june
01924386594
------------------------------------------------------

detling in aid of kc chariitable trust
14 june
langley village hall
horereshoes lane
maidstone me17 3jy
pedigree, novelty, obedience, handling 
01634233854

-------------------------------------------------------
dog show in aid of canine partners
venue, happy dogs and grooming centre, 
clapham, bedford
mk41 6ej
20 june
scamps heat, pedigree,novelty
judging 1pm
01933350862
--------------------------------------------------------
verwick st james village fete
dog show
13 june
berwick house
berwick st james near salisbury
wilts
pedigree, novelty
judging 1pm
07877286702

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## carol

few more companion dog shows

june 13th
with st jonhs ambulance summer fair
southwick green, southwick
west sussex
judging 1pm,
01273418861

--------------------------------------------------

pride show
hove recreation ground,
old shoreham road, hove
pedigree, novelty
judging 11.30am
012173775939

-----------------------------------------------------

dog show and gsd rally
clophill village hall grounds,
clophill bed's mk45 4bx
judging 11am.
Clophill Dog Show |
01525718300
--------------------------------------------------------

dog show & fete
june 20
lower beeding sprots ground,leech pond hill
west sussex
judging 2pm 
pedigree, novelty
01903745820

--------------------------------------------------------------------

stratford st mary country fair
dog show
june 27 
the institute, the row,
stratford st mary, co7 6ju
suffolk/essex
off A12
judging 2pm
pedigree, novelty
01473327900

----------------------------------------------------------

june 20
coates school, the fold, coates
near peterborough
judging 1pm
01733 844538
---------------------------------------------------------
june 21
anstey park, alton, hants
judging 1.30pm
pedigree, novelty, obedience
0142084132

-----------------------------------------------------------------

wanborough 
june 13
lower wanbor swindon wilts
judging 1pm
pedigree, novelty, obedience
01793636135

--------------------------------------------------------------------a

june 27
Ab kettleby, melton mowbury
leics le14 3jj
judging noon
pedigree, novelty, special puppy novelty
fancy dress, junior handling
01664822258
01664823912

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## carol

5 july 
rspca show
Packhorse Lane Ridge
POTTERS BAR
Hertfordshire
EN6 3LZ

not sure of start time
-----------------------------------------------------------------

4th to 19th july bushy festival
5th july dog show
king george recreation ground,
king goerge ave
bushy
12pm
pedigree novelty,
dog photography
free goody bag
02082077568


----------



## MarianPenny

Anyone looking for "fun" dog shows might like to pop along to:
fundogshows : 'Fun' Dog Shows
for more options! (Between us we will cover them all!)

Thank you!


----------



## princess pooch

Royal counties country fair at mapledurham house,mapledurham,near reading,berkshire RG4 7TR. 4th and 5th of july.
Full whippet show,gundog show,discover gundogs area,lurcher and terrier show,lurcher racing and fun scurries and racing.Large fun dog schedule with brillient rosettes and trophies all to keep.
This is an absolutly beautiful venue by the river with a working water mill well worth a visit.Theres something for everyone here no matter what breed of dog you have.We are travelling down as part of our holiday loved it last time we went there its where they filmed toad of toad hall.


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

18th July.

Melksham Carnival dog show in Wiltshire.

pedigree classes from puppy walk -veteran

novelty classes including oldest dog in town, prettiest bitch, handsome dog etc.
£1 per class.
judgeing starts at 11am for pedigree's


----------



## jackpeter

Companion Dog show with lots of family classes,rosettes,prizes and trophies to keep for best in show winners.
On 28 th June at Simmons park,Okehampton,Devon.Starts at 1pm.
Also Donkey Derby,stalls etc, a fun day out!!!

Only £1.00 per class for pedigree classes and 50p per class for Family dog.


----------



## strider

*Companion Dog Show 
In Aid of The Bull Terrier Club (UK) Welfare Trust
At Morganians Rugby Club
Chedzoy Lane Off The A39 
BRIDGWATER
SOMERSET
Entries from 11am judging starts 12 noon
Entries £1.00 per class
judge Mr Alan Dredge
rosettes in all classes to 3rd place

for more info call Mrs R Hardcastle 01278 445708 or Email

[email protected]*


----------



## carol

compainion dog shows

terrier and lurcher with ferret show
july 18th 11am
lodge road playing fields
woodham ferrers chelmsford
includes racing, canine agility, good citerzens
Home

--------------------------------------------------------------------

widford school dog show
july 4th
widford playing fields sg12 8re
11am 
01279843341/843900

------------------------------------------------

july 5th
old battenhurst, stonegate tn5 7du
judging 12 noon
014358832243

-------------------------------------------------

earlfields & district dtc
5th july
obedience, dog show, flyball,
demos
battersea ironsides ruby club
burntwood lane, tooting sw17 0aw
07866733864

-------------------------------------------------

pride dog show
5th july
hove recreation ground 
old shoreham rd hove
pedigree novelty
11.30am
01273775939

-------------------------------------------------

cowden village fete dog show
27th june
judging 1pm
pedigree, novelty, crossbreed
veteran,
obedience including child and fun obedience
01342851000

---------------------------------------------------

nutley fete dog show
27th june
A22 opposite the nutley arms 
east sussex
pedigree, novelty
judging 1.30pm
01825712071

------------------------------------------------

dog show
5th july
ockham cricket ground near ripley
surry gu23 6nr
pedigree, novelty
races abouncing castle
01483893940

--------------------------------------------------

stone fete
5th july
stone recreation ground kent da9 9dq
judging noon
01322385123
----------------------------------------------

parson cross dog show
4th july
chaucer school, halifax rd
parson cross, sheffield
judge from 12.30
pedigree novelty
01909771403

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4th & 5th
northbourne parish green
near deal kent
ct14 0ln
judgig 9am
pedigree novelty
obedience good citerzen[bronze]
01843 823539

-------------------------------------------------------------------

dog show wiht obedience
4th july
langley burrell fete
judging noon
01249655821
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dexter

sunday 28th june
willesborough.nr ashford,kent. off junc 10 M20
judging 12
microchipping £10..............


----------



## maxravi

Thanks for all your post!!


----------



## dexter

Durham County Canine Association(proposed) are holding a companion dog show on 
Sunday 19th July at Riverside Park Chester-le-Street DH3 3SJ
17 Pedigree classes - Judge Angela Harvey (Wicani)
20 Novelty classes - Wendy Caplin
4 Scruffts quailfying heats - Judge Linda Anderson
3 Obedience classes - Thema Cass 
as well as Have a go Fun Agility


----------



## Tigerneko

All these shows and none in my area.... not even my county, I don't think 

why do they all have to be down south? I despise living up here sometimes :cursing: there's never anything like this in Lancashire =(


----------



## dexter

Durhams not south V, well not for me lol. wot area r u?


----------



## odenna

Verbatim said:


> All these shows and none in my area.... not even my county, I don't think
> 
> why do they all have to be down south? I despise living up here sometimes :cursing: there's never anything like this in Lancashire =(


i am orginizing a companion show in west yorkshire
on the 19th july
here is the website for full details
Huddersfield Gsd Rally - Home
we r about 5-10 mins from juntion 25 M62
from jo


----------



## Chubby (Patterdale)

Any shows in Hampshire?


----------



## waggytailsstore

odenna said:


> i am orginizing a companion show in west yorkshire
> on the 19th july
> here is the website for full details
> Huddersfield Gsd Rally - Home
> we r about 5-10 mins from juntion 25 M62
> from jo


Hi How did your GSD show go? I'm sorry we couldn't come and support you, we were already booked to do Newport? Would you let us know if you're doing any others as we're always happy to bring the tradestand out. Hope all went well for you


----------



## Pembers22

*Fun Dog Show - Combined with Flower Show and Fete

Saturday 5th September 2009 - Start time 1.30pm*
Robertsbridge Community Centre, Station Road, Robertsbridge, East Sussex

1. Cutest Puppy (between 4 - 12 months)
2. Veteran Over 9 years 
3. Handsomest Dog
4. Prettiest Bitch
5. Waggiest Tail
6. Best junior handler 
7. Dog the judge would most like to take home.

Entry fee £1 a class - 
Rosettes to 4th place, plus specials

Followed by an Agility Obstacle Course at 50p a go

RBS Home


----------



## aurora

It's great having the shows posted on here, but could one of the Moderators please remove all the old shows, so's you are not constantly looking at old dates, 

many thanks


----------



## dexter

ROUGH & SMOOTH COLLIE RESCUE COMPANION SHOW
AT HIGHWOOD 
Sunday 20th of september 
barrow farm riding for the disabled 
highwood ,chelmsford ,essex . CM1 3QR 
entries 11am _ judging 12.00


----------



## pyneoaks

Hi all 
Yew Tree Canine is holding a fun dog show on 27th september 2009 at the griffins head papplewick nottingham .
everyone welcome 
booking in 11a.m show starts noon 
10 pedigree and 15 fun classes 
rosettes , certificate and prizes 
schdules can be downloaded from 
yewtreecanine.co.uk


----------



## dexter

ROUGH & SMOOTH COLLIE RESCUE COMPANION SHOW
AT HIGHWOOD 
Sunday 20th of september 
barrow farm riding for the disabled 
highwood ,chelmsford ,essex . CM1 3QR 
entries 11am _ judging 12.00
__________________
bumping this up


----------



## stevejohnson

Hi.
Hey doing good job and i really a big friend of dog.
Thanks for sharing your post.


----------



## catalan1

21St NOV 2009 COMPANION DOG SHOW
held under KC Rules
venue: Dalton Village hall, Dalton, Richmond, North Yorkshire, DL11 7 HU

Entries from 11 am / Judging from 12 noon
Lots of prizes, and tripies to win outright
In aid of Wootton School, and the proposed Northern catalan Sheepdog Society. 
21 classes, Pedigree / Novelty Classes, KC companion class
Please try and support, we look forward to seeing you. 
Northern Catalan Sheepdog Society


----------



## BleakHounds

This is a really useful list but I notice that there is nothing posted for 2010. Is there any information available yet?

Many Thanks


----------



## MamaBullie

Are these shows listed for this year? I'm new to showing and looking for companion dog shows to watch.


----------



## aurora

no there all last years show, i posted on here once before that it needs the old shows removing 


perhaps a moderator will see this and delete the old ones


----------



## MamaBullie

Thanks!
Does anyone know of any shows this yr, I have checked Kennel Club website but was just wondering if there where any others.

I don't know where to start looking!


----------



## aurora

MamaBullie said:


> Thanks!
> Does anyone know of any shows this yr, I have checked Kennel Club website but was just wondering if there where any others.
> 
> I don't know where to start looking!


what area are you, will have a look


----------



## dexter

a fun dog show on saturday 3rd april at the griffin's head papplewick nottinghamshire
booking in 10 .30 show starts 12 noon 
12 pedigree
18 novelty classes 
stalls ,raffles ,tombola 
in aid of lincolnshire and nottinghamshire air ambulance 
schdules can be downloaded from Yew Tree Canine - Home

http://www.yewtreecanine.co.uk/


----------



## dexter

Northiam, east sussex. Tn31 6ra

in aid of st michaels hospice.##saturday april 10th##judging from 11.00 a.m.


----------



## babycham2002

About The Show

Something to whet the appetite before paws in the park in september


----------



## PennyH

Great - hope to be able to go !!!


----------



## pickle

Got given this today!

Sunday 2nd May 2010
Rowhedge Village Hall
Rowhedge, near Colchester
Essex CO5 7HX

Judging 12 noon. Entries £1.50 per class
4 Pedigree classes
12 Novelty classes

Enquiries
Linda 01206-383155
Anthea 01206-385876
Joy 01206-384057
Linda & John 01206-382573


----------



## dexter

WYE BEAGLES ....Wye . Kent.
IN AID OF BEAGLE AND KENT AIR AMBULANCE,

Companion show sunday may 9th.

Pedigree /lurcher/terrier/crossbreed classes.

entires taken from 10.30 a.m. judging starts at 11.30 a.m.


----------



## sabroc

Barking Mayhem 2010

http://www.barkingmayhem.com

Companion Dog Show and Dog Fun day

Bank Holiday Monday 3rd May nr Stevenage Herts.

online entry available schedules can be downloaded from the website

gates open at 9.30am, judging from 10.30am

online photo comp also on the site, being judged on the day by Mic Martin from BBC's Dog Borstal

Stalls & Games (stall pitches available)

contact:
[email protected]
07870 815683


----------



## dexter

WYE BEAGLES ... Olantiigh Park..Wye . Kent. tn25 5ew
IN AID OF BEAGLE AND KENT AIR AMBULANCE,

Companion show sunday may 9th.

Pedigree /lurcher/terrier/crossbreed classes.

entires taken from 10.30 a.m. judging starts at 11.30 a.m


----------



## carol

We are holding a Companion Dog show on the green at Hilton Huntingdon Cambs. Please include our details in your Companion show list.

Entries are from 10am Juging of Pedigree commences at 12 Noon
Novelty judging commences at 1pm

We have rossettes 1 - 5th place

Trophy for best in show

rossettes for Best in Show
Resvere Best in Show
Best Puppy
Best Novelty

Wet weather rings are available
Contact Lesley Fordham 01480 831195
down load shedule from our website The Hilton Village Web Site sponsored by the Hilton Village Parish Council - Home.

Many Thanks

Lesley Fordham


----------



## Guest

Any fun dog shows in West Sussex area (Chichester and surrounding areas...will travel)


----------



## Fun Dog Show

Fun Dog Show at Teston Bridge Country Park, Teston Lane, Kent. ME18 5BX on 27th June 2010. 11am until 5pm. In the events ring we have the Golden Retrievers Display Team, Gundog Display, Heelwork to Music Demonstration, and Obedience Displays. We have a novelty ring, with trophies and rosettes to be won. There will be a chance to Have a Go at Heelwork to Music and Agility, and there will be Trade stands and Food Stalls. Fun for all the family. For more information or a schedule call 01622 817623.


----------



## Kasia18

Hello!

I have been researching the companion dog shows in the Dorset, Hampshire and Wiltshire, and put them all with the links into my blog about Dog Sitting Services Bournemouth. If you know about any other dog show in that area, please let me know. I will be happy to add it to my list.

The show are such a great fun for you and your dog. I do not understand people, who do not want to try! It is cheap, it is easy and it is available all over the country. Even if your pooch dose not win anything, you can meet other dog owners, make a new friends and ..try again!

Good luck!


----------



## Liseybox

Does anyone know of any dog shows in kent that are coming up? Had a lovely time at teston and got the bug for it now!:thumbup:


----------



## swarthy

Companion Dog show details

Sunday 11th July 2010 at the Pembrokeshire Hunt Show
Kilbarth Farm
Fishguard Road 
Haverford

Pedigree and Novelty classes - Judging starts 1pm - entries taken from 12 Noon


----------



## the melster

Pet Dog Show

Sat 10th July 2010 at Goosnargh and Longridge Ag. Show
Lower Lane
Longridge
Lancashire
PR3 3SQ
Pet Dogs

---------------------------------------

Companion Dog Show
Sun 18th July 2010 at Great Eccleston Show
The Show Ground
Great Eccleston
Preston
PR3-0YP
Great Eccleston Agricultural Show

---------------------------------------


----------



## babycham2002

Liseybox said:


> Does anyone know of any dog shows in kent that are coming up? Had a lovely time at teston and got the bug for it now!:thumbup:


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-shows-events/109415-fun-dog-show-gillingham-10th-july.html

This one?


----------



## Guest

Allsorts Dog Show - Henfield (West Sussex)

Sunday 12th September

57 classes

Pedigree classes

Novelty classes

Lurcher classes

Greyhound classes

Allsorts Dog Rescue Golden Companion Dog Show Sunday September 12th 2010.

xx


----------



## Zany Dog show

Hi, can I add another, please?
*Sunday 15th August 2010 *in Osgathorpe village, *Leicestershire*
Gates open at 12:30, judging from 2:00
Please see our website for more details Osgathorpe Index
Classes include Fancy Dress, Treat Resistor, Champion Sausage Catcher, Best Trick, Cutest....
This will be the 4th year running & it's all in aid of Rainbows Children's Hospice.
If you aren't familiar with our village (LE12 9TA) we are not far off the M/A42 (Ashby de la Zouch) & in the other direction M1 (Loughborough). Quite close to East Midlands Airport if that helps the mental map 
As well as the show we have a mini beer festival, great BBQ, delicious cakes in the Tea Tent, interesting stalls, bouncy castle, aromatherapy foot or hand massages .... hopefully something for everyone!
[email protected]


----------



## inkasmum

3rd October 2010

Wolves and Woofers WALCSS 
GSD Rally & Companion Dog Show
With Obedience Classes
Sunday 3rd October 2010
Addington High School, Fairchildes Avenue,New Addington, Croydon,Surrey,
CR0 0AH

Pedigree - Judge
1. A.V. Puppy 6-12 months 3. A.V. Non - Sporting 
2. A.V. Sporting 4. A.V. Open

BIS and RBIS from Classes 1-4

Novelty Classes - to take place after Pedigree - Judge
5. Puppy under 12 months
6. Best Rescue/Rehome
7. Under 18 inches
8. Over 18 inches
9. Best Child Handler under 12 (prizes and certificates for all) 
10. Handsomest Dog
11. Best Condition
12. Happy Families (come on enter all the dogs and their happy human companions)
13. Best Crossbreed
14. Prettiest Girly

BIS and RBIS from classes 5-14

GSD Rally Classes - Judge
1. Minor Pup 3-6 months 
2. Puppy 6 - 12 months

BIS Puppy RBIS Puppy

3. Junior 12-18 months
4. Adolescent 18 - 36 months
5. Best Zenith Dog/Bitch 4 - 8 years
6. Best Veteran Dog/Bitch 7+ 
7. Best Coloured Longcoat Dog
8. Best Coloured Longcoat Bitch 
9. Best White L/C Dog
10. Best White L/C Bitch 
11. Best Standard coat Dog
12. Best Standard Coat Bitch 
13. Best Sable
14. Best Longcoat Black, Bi-colour, Blue or Liver (any pattern) 
15. Open

BIS, RBIS White BIS, RBIS L/C (to include Best Sable and All Colours)
Rally Champion Reserve Rally Champion

Rosettes to 5th Place in all Classes Lots of prizes
Perpetual Trophies for BIS and RBIS GSD Rally 
1st Place Plaques for GSD Rally
Unbeaten Rule applies

OBEDIENCE CLASSES

Class OB1 - Have a Goers - Judge

All dogs/handlers who have not been placed at a show before. Ideal for young handlers or anyone wishing to have a go but has never done this before. Certificates for all young handlers under 15 years

All work on Lead

Heelwork
Recall
Sit and Down stays 30 seconds

Class OB2 - The Getting There's - Judge

All dogs/handlers never been placed first at a show before excluding club competition.

Heel on lead with about turns
Heel free with about turns
Recall off Lead 
Sit and Down Stays 30 seconds off lead sideways on

Class OB3 - Smarty Pants - Judge

Open to all handlers/dogs having not won at Open Shows or having won 3 x 1st places at Companion Obedience Shows

Heel on lead with left, right ,about turns
Heel free with left, right. about turns
A Recall
Sit and Down stays 1 minute off lead sideways on

Class OB4 - Clever Clogs - Judge

Open to all handlers/dogs having not won at Open Shows

Heel Free with Paces
A Recall
Retrieve Handlers Article
Sit and Down Stay 1 minute off lead backs to dogs
Stand Stay 30 secs off lead backs to dogs

Stall/ BBQ/ lots of stuff for all the family :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

check out our website http://wolvesandwoofersdogshow.moonfruit.com


----------



## Skellington

Hi can anyone let me know of any upcoming dog shows in the North East area? I live in Newcastle Upon Tyne so any near enough to that would be ace  ALSO does anyone know if there is any shows held for World Animal Day on the 4th of October? Im not sure if there would be or not considering it takes all animals into account and not just dogs...any info on that would be a great help


----------



## stdpoodlelady

For anyone looking for Companion or Fun Dog Shows why not look on the yahoo group:

uk.groups.yahoo.com/groups/fundogshows

We currently have 89 shows on the database and more are added by members almost daily!

Someone was asking about West Sussex??? There are 3 coming up:
20th August, Hastings
5th Sept, Arundel
11th Sept, Findon

and for the person asking for Kent:
11th Sept, Paddock Wood

You'll find full details on the database at the above group.


----------



## Zakkety

5th Annual Twilly Memorial Companion Dog Show
in aid of AHT Cancer Research Appeal & Dog A.I.D.
at Shareshill Village Hall, Shareshill, Staffs. WV10 7JS
(Staffs/West Mids Border - close to J11 M6 & J1 M54)

Monday, August 30th 2010 - Show Opens at 10.30 am - Judging from 12 Noon

Ring 1 - 8 Pedigree Classes - Judging @ 12.30pm
Ring 1 - 4 Handling Classes - Judging follows pedigree

Ring 2 - Crossbreed Classes - Judging @ 1.30pm
Ring 2 - Novelty Classes - Judging follows crossbreed

Ring 3 - Starters Obedience - Judging @ 12 Noon

Ring 4 - Intermediate & Absolute Flyers Obedience - Judging @ 12 Noon

Further details on website: Twilly Memorial Companion Dog Show or call 01922 701877

Trade stand enquiries welcome.


----------



## dexter

Sunday 26th sept. Essex

rough collie rescue (25th anniversary)


judging 12 noon. Entries from 11.am

barleylands road,
billericay,
essex
cm 11 2ud
01277228823 for details.

Pedigree and crossbreeds most welcome.


----------



## karen09

PAWS IN THE PARK

sunday 12th september

Paddy Freemans Park

High Heaton

lots of shows and you are able to take park in agility etc for £1


----------



## tashi

A Companion Dog Show in aid of TENOVUS

on Thursday 23rd September

Show opens 6:00pm - Judging starts at 7:00pm

Held at Panteg Public Hall, New Inn, Pontypool.

Enquiries Tel: 01495 773382 or 01291 690479


----------



## Lindseyb88

Log in | Facebook

try that aswel, its a facebook group, quite good on keeping folks up to date on the latesst shows and more than welcome to post more if theres any missed


----------



## Sporledogshow

Sporle Companion Dog Show - Norfolk (2 miles from Swaffham)

*Sunday 12th September*

6 Pedigree Classes
12 Novelty Classes

Registration from 10.00am
First Pedigree Class judged at 10.30
First Novelty Class judged at 1.00pm

Stallholders, food & drink and Grand Raffle

The Playing Field
The Street
Sporle
PE32 2DR

More details visit: Home - Sporle Companion Dog Show
[email protected]. :thumbup:


----------



## Pembers22

Fun Dog Show - Combined with Flower Show and Fete

Saturday 11th September 2009 - Start time 1.30pm Robertsbridge Community Centre, Station Road, Robertsbridge

1. Cutest Puppy (between 4 - 12 months)
2. Veteran Over 9 years
3. Handsomest Dog
4. Prettiest Bitch
5. Waggiest Tail
6. Best junior handler
7. Dog the judge would most like to take home.

Entry fee £1 a class -
Rosettes to 4th place, plus specials

Venue:
Robertsbridge Community Centre
Station Road
Station Road
Robertsbridge
East Sussex
TN32 5GB

[email protected]


----------



## dexter

Sunday 26th sept. Essex

rough collie rescue (25th anniversary)


judging 12 noon. Entries from 11.am

barleylands road,
billericay,
essex
cm 11 2ud
01277228823 for details.

Pedigree and crossbreeds most welcome.


----------



## dexter

dexter said:


> Sunday 26th sept. Essex
> 
> rough collie rescue (25th anniversary)
> 
> judging 12 noon. Entries from 11.am
> 
> barleylands road,
> billericay,
> essex
> cm 11 2ud
> 01277228823 for details.
> 
> Pedigree and crossbreeds most welcome.


bump..........................


----------



## SmokeyRabbit

Shoreham Ringcraft is holding an evening Companion Show on Tuesday October 26th, 2010

Entries 7pm, judge Sue Tubb. St Julian 's Church Hall, Rectory Road, Shoreham EAST SUSSEX. 4 pedigree classes, Junior Handling, Adult Handling to qualify for 2011 Coventry finals. Novelty classes; veteran, crossbreed, rescue, condition, movement, take home..

Some other useful sites are: Please feel free to add shows to the second link for kent, London and sussex
.

Dog Events London - - The London Dog Forum Ltd

Kent and Sussex Companion Dog Shows | Facebook


----------



## tashi

Limited Show & Companion Dog Show same day/same venue

Location Amelia Trust Farm, Five Mile Lane, Barry, Vale of Glamorgan 
CF62 3AS Amelia Trust Farm

More info 10am - Barry, Penarth & South Glamorgan Canine Society - Limited Show
Judge Mrs Julie Williams (TREBETTYN)

Contact number for a schedule 01656 865919 or 
Email [email protected]

12 noon - Companion Dog Show in aid of Help for Heroes

Pedigree classes
1. A/V Puppy
2. A/V Sporting
3. A/V Non Sporting
4. AV Open
Best in Show, Reserve Best in Show & Best Puppy in Show
Fun classes
5. Best Veteran (dog over 7 years)
6. Dog looks most like its owner
7.Best Cross Breed
8. Best Long Coat
9. Best Condition
10. The Dog the judge would most like to take home
11.Waggiest Tail
12. Most Handsome Dog
13. Prettiest Bitch
14. Best Short coat
15. Best Rescue
16. Best unplaced dog on the day. (Free to all dogs unplaced in other classes)
Best in Show, Reserve Best in Show & Best Puppy in Show


----------



## carrot

Does any one know when the dog show in dartford central park is this year please ,been trying to find it but


----------



## babycham2002

carrot said:


> Does any one know when the dog show in dartford central park is this year please ,been trying to find it but


the september one that has obedience as well? if so message tollisty member on here as she arranges that one and stone fete


----------



## PheonixAnimalCare(PAC)

Poorly Paws and Pheonix Animal Care Family Fun Day and Charity Dog show

All money raised will be going to animal charitys in the uk that attend on the day come see cats protection, RSPCA, Blue Cross, Happy endings, Poorly paws,

Saturday 9th July 2011, 
gates open 1130 am dog show starts at 1pm

Enter your dog into the fun Charity dog show . There will be 15 classes that you can enter with your much loved dog .all classes are £2 per and all money raised from the show will be donated to the animal charities by Pheonix Animal Care (PAC)

come and see the dog display teams plus Arts and craft stall ,various animal companies and rescues, PAT animals and Horses on the day , bouncy castles, face paining, filly licenced bar and BBQ plus much much more for the family .

Live bands and entertainment for you to enjoy

Eaton Manor Rugby Football Club, 
Lanes, 
Wanstead, 
London, 
E11 2JA

We are still Looking for volunters and there is some stall places still available please call or email us for further details

www.pheonixanimalcare.com 
Poorly Paws | Facebook
[email protected] 
[email protected]
07527196209 
07879644372

We look forward to seeing you there .


----------



## Tollisty

carrot said:


> Does any one know when the dog show in dartford central park is this year please ,been trying to find it but


It's not confirmed yet, but hopefully will be on 4th september.

Stone fete show is on 3rd July.


----------



## Sandybox

CDS 3 July 2011
Chudleigh Newton Abbot, Devon. TQ13

Help the Heroes 
14 novelty classes £ 1.00 , 7 pedigree..£1.50 starts at 1.30pm 
TEIGN COUNTRY SHOWGROUNDS.. signposted..


----------



## gina2201

Sandybox said:


> CDS 3 July 2011
> Chudleigh Newton Abbot, Devon. TQ13
> 
> Help the Heroes
> 14 novelty classes £ 1.00 , 7 pedigree..£1.50 starts at 1.30pm
> TEIGN COUNTRY SHOWGROUNDS.. signposted..


Might try and make this one.


----------



## ZoeA

21st Aug

Exeter, Devon

16 classes

Sponsored by Cobby Dog and WAGG

St Michaels Primary School, South Lawn Terrace, EX2 2SN

contact [email protected] for more info

LOTS of amazing prizes rosette andtrophies

held alongside a Fun Day


----------



## Omar08

Thanks for sharing this list.


----------



## grandspins

Yew Tree Canine Society are holding their fun dog show 
to be held with the uk first ever mexican hairless show and fun day 
and the italian spinone fun show 
on bank holiday monday 29th august 2011
at griffin head 
moor road 
papplewick 
nottingham

show opens 9 a.m. 
judging of mexican hairless and spinone will start at 10.30 
Pedigree classes 12 noon and novelty at 1p.m. 
( yew tree reserve the right to delay judging if a need arises }

pedigree classes open to all breeds of pedigree dogs 
av puppy walk 
av puppy
av special yearling
av working
av utility
av pastoral
av toy
av terrier
av hound
av gundog
av import register
av open dog
av open bitch
av veteran

Novelty classes 
junior handler under 11 yrs
junior handler 12 -16 yrs
cutiest puppy 
av crossbred
long or curly coat 
short or wire coat 
best rescue 
veteran 
vintage
prettiest bitch 
handsome dog
most appealing eyes
waggiest tail
best condition
best visiting dog
best local dog
best 6 legs
best match brace 
best un matched brace 
best family 
the dog judge would most like to take home

italian spinone classes

puppy walk 
puppy
special yearling 
open dog 
open bitch 
veteran 
rescue
companion dog

mexican hairless

puppy
junior
post graduate
open
veteran 
coated 
best dog
best bitch 
junior handler
senior handler
companion dog
best family

everyone welcome 
£1.50 pedigree classes 
£1.00 novelty classes

not held under kc rules and reg

schdules can be downloaded from Yew Tree Canine-Home

stalls welcome


----------



## GillianDownton

We having a fun Companion Dog Show at WhiteHorse Equestrian Centre in Harvel in Meopham, Kent. Details below, Everyone welcome..... 13th August 2011....

Judging starts at 10am prompt. Entry fee £1.50 per dog, per class. Rosettes for 1st to 4th place. Enquiries email [email protected]
Classes Ring 1.
10am - Class 1 : Best Pedigree
10:30am - Class 2: Best Movement
11:00am - Class 3: Best Cross Breed
11:30am - Class 4: Best Condition
12:00pm - Class 5: Best Puppy
12:30pm - Class 6: Best Veteran ( 8yrs plus)
13:00pm - Class 7: Best Child Handler (up to 11 years)
13:30pm - Class 8: Best Junior Handler ( 12 to 16 years)

Classes Ring 2
10am- Class 1: Waggiest Tail
10:30am - Class 2: Handsomest Dog
11:00am - Class 3: Prettiest Bitch
11:30am - Class 4: Best Rescue (Proceeds to Blue Cross)
12:00pm - Class 5: Best Longcoat
12:30pm - Class 6: Best Shortcoat
13:00pm - Class 7: Dog The Judge Would Most Like to Take Home
14:00pm - Class 8: Best that has not come 1st in any other class

All dogs need to be over six months of age. No bitches in Season. Dogs need not be K.C Registered.

Refreshments all day.


----------



## gwenspugs

Companion Show in aid of American Cocker Rescue at Blackhill & Consett Park, DH8 5TA, Co. Durham.

Great fun day with 20 class companion show, have a go agiiity, 50 yard dash, dog themed trade stands, photographer - a great doggy day out.


----------



## dexter

Woodchurch , kent tn26 3sq 11th sept

judging 1 p.m.


In aid of woochurch scouts and guides.

COmpanion dog club classes as well as 2 obedience classes ,

plus usual pedigree and novelty classes.


----------



## beths dog show

after the brilliant support this year at beths charity fun dog show that was held at green ways london road A20. we now have a web site up - Beths Dog Show - Home feel free to few it, we will be holding another dog show july 2012,


----------



## gwenspugs

Santapawz Fun Day at Cleverapwz, Unit 3, 194 Commerce Park Stephenson Industrial Estate, Washington, NE37 3HT, on Sunday 4th December, Entries from 11 classes commence 12. Fun displays of Agility, Flyball and "Doggy Dancing" from 11. All day "Have a go" agility. Santapawz will be in his Christmas Grotto for goo dogs to visit, and pick a prezzi from Santa's sack, professional photographer on hand too. Fees £1 per class, £3 per Santapawz visit, £5 with photo. 

This is a lighthearted way to celebrate the festive season with you canine companion.


----------



## k9running

This Saturday 17th Dec there will be a fun dog show at Sandwell Valley Park, West Bromwich. 12pm Start £1.50 per category, pay as you enter the ring.
■Prettiest bitch / Most handsome dog
■Cutest puppy
■Best veteran 8+
■Best rescue
■Best trick
■Dog/bitch in best condition
■Waggiest tail
■Noisiest dog/bitch
■Best Christmas outfit
■Best biscuit catcher
■Dog/bitch judge would most like to take home

Straight after this we have a 2.5K dog jog which costs £5 (just pay on the day) all entrants recieve a goody bag worth over £10 plus a finishers medal. Run, walk or jog with your dog. Get out there and have a fun day with your dog. If you are more energetic you can enter the 5K dog run which starts at 11am prior to the show. Enter online at K9-Running Events or arive before 10.30am to enter the 5k on the day.

for more info email me on [email protected] or call 07999060205

Emma


----------



## BethHicks

Anyone know of fun/companion dog shows or events being held in and around Sussex (and bordering counties) in 2012???


----------



## scottie

Is there any central list online of what fun/companion shows are on & when in 2012 ?


----------



## stdpoodlelady

For 2012 shows in all areas look in uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/fundogshows

For London & surrounding counties: London Dog Forum - a useful site for the owners of dogs living or visitng London plus useful information for dog owners worldwide.

For Companion Dog Shows with Companion Dog Club classes : Arena Football

For Kent and Sussex: Facebook group: Kent & Sussex Companion Dog Shows

For Dorset, Hampshire & Wiltshire: Dog Shows Dorset Hampshire Wiltshire | Dog Sitting, Walking Bournemouth | Dog Shows in the Sourth of England | Pet Sitting & Dog Walking Services in Bournemouth | Dog Events UK

For Dorset alone: Dorset dog - Home Page

Hope some of these links prove useful. All the links can be found on the fundogshows forum


----------



## stdpoodlelady

Don't know what happened in the previous post!

I gave a link to: The home for dog owners and those working with dogs - The Kennel Club for CDS's with Companion Dog Club Classes. Arena Football came up in error!!!


----------



## bethsdogshow

Beth's Fun Dog Show :smile:
14th July 2012
Greenways Field, London Road (A20) West Malling Kent ME19 5AN
Booking In 10.30am judging from 11.30am, both pedigree and novelty classes. Rosettes from 1st-5th place and trophies for all 1st places. £1 per entry per class. Raising money for 2 charities Sarah Kitchener Perrow Fund (Brain tumour trust) and Support Adoption for Pets.

Raffles, tombola, hot food, bouncy castle, cakes, stands and much more! If you would like a trade stand on the day please contact us for more information. Please e-mail: [email protected]
website: Beths Dog Show - Home
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/events/150935598348149/

Pedigree Classes 
1.	AV Puppy  (6  12 mths)
2.	AV Sporting
3.	AV Non Sporting
4.	AV Open
5.	AV Veteran  (8yrs +)

Best In Show, Best Reserve In Show, Best Veteran In Show, Best Puppy In Show

Special Class
6.	Beths GSD Class (This class will be judged as a fun class, and will not be included in the novelty BIS)

Novelty Classes 
7. Best Puppy Crossbreed (6  12 mths)
8. Best Veteran Crossbreed (8yrs +)
9. Best 6 Legs
10. Best Rescue
11. Pettiest Bitch
12. Handsome Dog
13. Best Biscuit Catcher
14. Fancy Dress (dog or dog and owner)  1st place child and 1st place adult 2nd  5th there on 
15. Best Crossbreed
16. Dog that smiles the most
17. Eyes that melt your heart
18. My dogs got talent (A class to show what your dog can do!)
19. Dog Like owner
20. Waggiest Tail
21. Show Organisers Choice

Best Novelty In Show, Best Novelty Reserve, Best Crossbreed Veteran, Best Novelty Rescue


----------



## charlotte page

Fun dog show in aid of Scottish Dalmatian Welfare 8th April 2012!

20-30 mins from Cambridge and 5 from Ely. Easy to get to!

TONES OF PRIZES ON OFFER FOR EVERYONE!

JUDGE TO BE CONFIRMED

Starts at 12.00

Classes are £1.50 for first entry per dog any extra class with the sam dog will be £1.00.

There will be refreshments available at a small cost and all these proceeds will go towards the welfare. A tombola/Raffle will be available with plenty of prizes to be won! There will be plenty of prizes for each exhibitor and rosettes for 1st-3rd.Parking is free and is right outside the venue, the hall is huge and has plenty of space for cages to be put up.

Please tell all your friends and family!

Facebook event : Fun Dog Show in aid of Scottish Dalmatian Welfare | Facebook

Any queries please email me at [email protected]


----------



## aurora

Longden Dog Club Diamond Jubilee 
DOG SHOW
Longden Village Hall, SY5 8EX nr shrewsbury shropshire 
On Sunday 29th April 2012
Judging Starts at 12pm prompt
ENTRIES TAKEN 10.30am-12PM 
By Kind Permission Of The Kennel Club
(Held under kennel club rules and regulations)
Entry Fee £1.50 per Class
Prizes Rosettes 1st-4t in all classes
Cups for the Best in Show, Best Puppy and Best Novelty
Sponsored by COBBYDOG FOODS, THE MALTHOUSE SURGERY & WINNING ROSETTES 
PEDIGREE: Judge Anne Speake
1. AV Puppy (6-12 Months) 
2. AV Terrier/Hound
3. AV Working/Pastoral
4. AV Gundog
5. AV Toy/Utility
6. AV Open
All unbeaten dogs from classes 1-6 to compete for 
BEST IN SHOW
NOVELTY CLASSES: Judge Anne Speake
7. Best Non-Pedigree dog/bitch
8. Best Conditioned Dog/Bitch
9. Dog with the Waggiest Tail
10. Dog the Judge would most like to take home
11. Best Rescue dog/bitch 
12. Best Junior Handler (Under 16 yrs)
13. Best Veteran (7 yrs and over dog/bitch)
14. Best Brace, (any 2 dogs from the same family)
OBEDIENCE Judge Mrs Sue Jones
15.	Starters
16.	Hopefuls 
All 1st prizewinners from classes 7-14 to compete for Best Novelty in show
For further details contact Janet on 01743 860368 



trophys for all 1st prize winners 

hope to see some of you there


----------



## roxydog

Suffolk All About Dogs
Suffolk Showground
8th & 9th April
Fun dog show organized by 3 Counties Newfoundland
Greyhound fun dog show organized by Greyhound Homer Suffolk branch
Fastest Recall by GS Rescue

Lots of have ago rings along with Dock dogs
A great day out for you and your dog.


----------



## roxydog

Newbury All About Dogs. Newbury Showground 14th & 15th April

FUN DOG SHOW OPEN TO ALL DOGS 
Organised by The Three Counties Newfoundland's dog rescue
Registration Time: 12 mid-day 
Start time: 12.30

Class 1  Best Veteran (7 years & Over) 
Class 2  Best Puppy (Under 12 months) 
Class 3  Best Crossbreed 
Class 4  Best Rescue Dog (Any dog from a Rescue Shelter) 
Class 5  Scruffiest Pooch 
Class 6  Most handsome Dog 
Class 7  Prettiest Bitch 
Class 8  Most Appealing Eyes 
Class 9  Waggiest Tail 
Class 10  Best Junior Handler 
Class 11  Best 6 Legs (Dog and Owner) 
Class 12  The dog that the judge would most like to take home 
All about dogs - Best in Show 


Entry fee First class £1.50 all following classes £1.00

Lots of fun for you and your dog to watch and take part in.


----------



## Dobiedawgs

Paws at Prestwick for CLIC Sargent Easter Sunday (8th April 2012) Prestwick Prom. All Proceeds to CLIC Sargent Prestwick

https://www.facebook.com/events/179609282153436/


----------



## dexter

Companion Dog Club Shows (holding Companion Dog Club Classes) 2012 Calendar - The Kennel Club


----------



## the melster

*Preston, Lancs*

Cuerden Valley Park :: Events

Dog Show
Which dog will win the prize for the waggiest tail? Could you win
the bone and spoon race? Bring your dog for a fun day
out on The Park. Family ticket £5. Adults £2, children £1, dogs free.

****

Ashton Park welcomes annual Ruffs Dog Show | Preston City Council


----------



## akna

12pm Pedigree and Companion Show.
Pedigree Classes: Gundog, Hound, Pastoral, Terrier, Toy, Utility and Working followed by Best Pedigree. (Open to all KC registered pure bred dogs over 6 mths old)
Companion Classes: Cutest Puppy, Handsome Dog, Prettiest Bitch, Dog Judge would like to take home followed by Best Companion. (Open to pure and crossbred dogs over 3 mths old)
3pm Wolfdog Show
Classes: Puppy (612 mths), Junior (6-18mths), Open Dog, Open Bitch, Brace and Most Wolfy Looking followed by Best Wolfdog. (Open to all pure bred and crossbred Csv, Saarloos and Hybrids)
Entries per class are £1.50 per class. Rosettes 1st5th, BIS and Reserve BIS. No bitches in season. No mating of dogs. Exhibits may be refused or asked to withdraw at the discretion of the organisers. Venue Info: Willesley Woodside Moira Ashby de la Zouch Leicestershire LE65 2UP
Tel: 01530274533 Organiser Info: Racheal Bailey Tel: 07921136975 Email: [email protected]​


----------



## PennyH

Fun dog show
Saturday 23rd June at Brompton Westbrook Primary School, Kings Bastion, Brompton, Gillingham, Kent ME7 5DQ
12 novelty classes with rosettes to 4th place and cups for best in show and reserve best in show.
For more information or to book a trade stall, call Penny on 01634 844152 during school hours or email on [email protected]


----------



## Jrtz_rock

Fun Show AUGUST 18TH 2012 County Durham

Welcome to Facebook

Raising money for Oldies Club & NESSR


----------



## carrot

Does any one know when the dog show in central park kent is this year please xx


----------



## Harribo

THE WEIMARANER CLUB OF GREAT BRITAIN 
SOUTH EAST BRANCH ARE HOLDING A COMPANION DOG SHOW & FUN DAY ON SATURDAY 5TH MAY 2012 
(Held under KC Companion Dog Show Regulations) 

AT CLAPHAM & PATCHING VILLAGE HALL, LONGFURLONG, WORTHING, WEST SUSSEX, BN13 3UT

JUDGE &#8211; KAREN SANDELLS (DRAGONUSA)- Pedigree Classes 

JUDGE &#8211; HOLLY ROSS (SHORELINE PET SUPPLIES) - Novelty Classes

ROSETTES AWARDED 1ST TO 5TH IN EACH CLASS 

ALL DOGS WELCOME 

ENTRIES £2.00 PER CLASS TAKEN FROM 10.30AM
JUDGING STARTS 11.30AM

REFRESHMENTS, SCURRY, AGILITY, GAMES, STALLS, PET PORTRAITS + MORE!!


CC, RESERVE CC, JW WINNERS ARE NOT ELIGIBLE FOR ENTRY INTO PEDIGREE CLASSES BUT MAY ENTER NOVELTY CLASSES
ONLY UNDOCKED AND LEGALLY DOCKED DOGS MAY BE ENTERED FOR EXHIBITION AT THIS SHOW
DOGS MUST BE A MINIMUM OF 6 MONTHS OLD TO COMPETE
PROFITS TO WCGB WEIMARANER RESCUE + REHOMING SERVICE

ENQUIRIES: LYNNE KELLOW 01903 245270


----------



## Debsdd

Companion Dog Show on 6 May 2012 in Herts

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am organising a Companion Dog Show on Sunday 6 May 2012, entries from 11, judging from 1pm, £1.00 per class

Location: The Royal Veterinary College Sports Field, Hawkshead Lane, North Mymms, Hatfield, Hertfordshire, AL9 7TA

Charities: Medical Detection Dogs and Valgrays Border Collie Rescue

Classes: 7 pedigree, 14 novelty

Photographer: Yes

Catering: Yes

Bronze Kennel Club Good Citizen Dog Scheme Testing will take place 
between 12pm and 3pm, £2 per dog

for more details: [email protected]

Hope to see you there to raise much needed funds for these two charities

thanks

Debbie


----------



## waggy Tailz

I am offering FREE listings of Dog Shows on my website/Facebook/Twitter & Blog! If you message me the details, I will add your event for free!


----------



## Debsdd

Hi Waggy Tailz that would be great, is this message OK for my show on 6 May or do you need more than this, how do I send a private message?

thanks

Debbie


----------



## MORGANDY

Does anyone know if the rowhedge village hall show is on this year normally in aid of bearded collie rescue i think. I know that the hard working lady that normally does a lot at the show does a lot for the bearded rescue. It is normally on the may bank holiday. Can't seam to find any info this year.


----------



## SpringerEd

*Milborne St Andrew 'Olympic' Dog Show*

part of the May Fayre, on Saturday 19th May 
at The Recreation Ground, The Causeway, Milborne, DT11 0JX

A great afternoon for dog lovers - 6 classes in the Olympic themed dog show and demonstrations by *Dorset Search Dogs*, including a chance to _"get lost at no cost, get found for two pounds"_! - the ultimate in hide and seek.

Dog Show classes are : 
*Adonis and Aphrodite* (Best Dog or Bitch)
*Fancy Dress* (Theme: Olympic Sport or Athlete) 
*Junior Olympian* (Puppy to 18 months) 
*Hurdles* 
*Ancient Olympian* (Most Lovable Senior 7yr+) 
*Total Recall* (An Olympic Test of Recall - distractions aplenty!)

Judged by Mr David Harding MRVCS of Damory Veterinary Clinic, Blandford.

Prizes and rosettes (Gold, Silver and Bronze) for 1st, 2nd and 3rd.
Class registration from noon, £1 per class. Show commences at 2pm.

Dorset Search Dogs will give an arena demonstration at 12.15pm and their search abilities throughout the afternoon.

Kindly supported by The Reporter and Wagg Foods. All proceeds donated to village community groups and charities.

The May Fayre has lots of other attractions for all the family, including bouncy castle, craft and gift stalls. Refreshments include barbecue food, cream teas and ice creams from the van.

*Don't miss it! - from noon to 4pm, Saturday 19th May*


----------



## SuzieF

*PENNIWELLS COMPANION DOG SHOW* 10th June 2012
at Penniwells Riding Centre for the Disabled
Edgwarebury Lane, Elstree, Herts WD6 3RG
10 pedigree classes, 12 novelty classes 
Rosettes to 6th place
£1.50 per class free parking
e mail for schedule to [email protected]

There is also a super working dog display, a dog obstacle/agility course, a craft fair, children's fun day, lots of stalls, food & drink and licenced bar.
Will be a super day!


----------



## SuzieF

Another show for your list!
*Penniwells Companion Dog Show - 10th June 2012*
at Penniwells Riding Centre for the Disabled
Edgwarebury Lane, Elstree, Herts WD3 3RG
Gates open 11 a.m., judging from 12.30
10 pedigree classes, 12 novelty classes
Rosettes to 6th place. £1.50 per class. Free parking
e mail for schedule to [email protected]

There will also be a working dog display, a dog obstacle/agility course, a craft fair, a children's fun day, other stalls, a raffle and tombola, food and drink, licenced bar. It will be a super day!


----------



## tamingcanines

fun companion dog show
fun mini games, stalls, competitions
have a go at heelwork to music freestyle and dog agility
displays in agility and heelwork to music freestyle
open 12-4pm
held in bubbenhall, warwickshire
for satnavs use cv8 3bb
great fun day out, not just for the dog but the whole family
sunday 29th july 2012
for more details visit the website
Home -


----------



## Barking Macs

acey11 said:


> If you know of any in Devon this bank holiday could you possibly post them on my facebook group?
> 
> Devon Family Dog Shows. Heres a link If you have problems finding it
> 
> Content Not Found | Facebook
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alex


Hi Alex..there's a dog show at Devonport Park, Plymouth on Sunday, 2nd Sep 2012; I have a stall there...I think it starts at 12 noon.


----------



## Naturanimals

Hi there,

Any fun dog shows organised for 2013?

Regards,

Trudi


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

out of curiosity, i looked for a list of all dogshows held in GB or Uk and i find extremely limited information ! there does not seem to be a simple list with payment online details and terms for the shows available.

it is a secret world the dogworld generally. i never knew how to enter a dogshow when i was with dogs living in the uk either, now with internet you would think it easier to find out but no, seems just as secret and reserved as it ever was. oh well, if anyone has a link that is simple with the dogshows and their rules let me know thanks


----------



## stdpoodlelady

Have a look at

uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/fundogshows

This a forum which has a database of all dog shows that the members hear of and is constantly updated throughout the showing season. Not much on at the moment but as the year progresses you will find the database fills up. Anyone can put dates and details of shows into the database, not just the moderators. I know several members of this forum are on there.

During the winter off season there are quizzes and photo competitions, it also lists Photo Dog Shows in a separate folder.


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

ouff thanks. as you say, nothing yet for coming year but i registered and looked at links that are not working i note except another useful link that might list such shows on ...Dog Show Central UK - Show List... and

Fosse Data: Championship Dog Show Schedules, Results and Information

once i started reading i got totally lost in terminology i admit.


----------



## Blacklabpictures

I am sorry for my question but am I blind ? I can`t find any single dog show in London  I just arrived from Poland and maybe just don`t know where to looking for


----------



## I own a zoo

Crook Cottage Livery Stables Companion Dog Show
Sunday 26th May 2013
Kennel Club licensed 
Aldridge (near B'ham)

Schedule here - https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By5X3Cmm6L00ak0zMEN5aE42Q00/edit?usp=sharing

Forms part of Family Fun Day so a great day out for the whole family.


----------



## Isaaccat

Grafton Companion Dog Show

8 Novelty Classes, Agility Display and Kidgility with Lonewolf Agilitys Alistair Bray
To be held on
Sunday 19th May 2013
Entries £1.00 on the day from 11.00am
At
Whitfield Racecourse, Manor Farm, Whitfield,
Northants, NN13 5TQ
Show opens: 11.00,
Judging commences: 1.00pm
Tel: 01296 284728 Mobile: 07850 048269
E-mail: [email protected]

All profits made from this show are going directly to Warwickshire & Northamptonshire Air Ambulance
Please visit the website: Warwickshire & Northamptonshire Air Ambulance |WNAA
There will be Have a go at Agility on the day & Straw Bale scurry.
welcome to lonewolf agility and behaviourism - affordable training and advie for you and your dog

SCHEDULE OF CLASSES:

Class 1: Cutest puppy (6-12months)

Class 2: Handsomest Dog

Class 3: Prettiest Bitch

Class 4: Waggiest Tail

Class 5: Best Child Handler (5-12 years old)

Class 6: Best Biscuit Catcher

Class 7: Best Movers

Class 8: Best 6 legs

Class 9: Best in Show and Reserve Best in show (all the winners from classes 1-8)

JUDGE : Alistair Bray

Placed rosettes to 5th Place, BIS and RBIS specials and Prizes for winners
(Dogs must be kept on leads at all times)


----------



## Isaaccat

Grafton Companion Dog Show

8 Novelty Classes, Agility Display and Kidgility with Lonewolf Agilitys Alistair Bray
To be held on
Sunday 19th May 2013
Entries £1.00 on the day from 11.00am
At
Whitfield Racecourse, Manor Farm, Whitfield,
Northants, NN13 5TQ
Show opens: 11.00,
Judging commences: 1.00pm
Tel: 01296 284728 Mobile: 07850 048269
E-mail: [email protected]

All profits made from this show are going directly to Warwickshire & Northamptonshire Air Ambulance
Please visit the website: Warwickshire & Northamptonshire Air Ambulance |WNAA
There will be Have a go at Agility on the day & Straw Bale scurry.
welcome to lonewolf agility and behaviourism - affordable training and advie for you and your dog

SCHEDULE OF CLASSES:

Class 1: Cutest puppy (6-12months)

Class 2: Handsomest Dog

Class 3: Prettiest Bitch

Class 4: Waggiest Tail

Class 5: Best Child Handler (5-12 years old)

Class 6: Best Biscuit Catcher

Class 7: Best Movers

Class 8: Best 6 legs

Class 9: Best in Show and Reserve Best in show (all the winners from classes 1-8)

JUDGE : Alistair Bray

Placed rosettes to 5th Place, BIS and RBIS specials and Prizes for winners
(Dogs must be kept on leads at all times)


----------



## PennyH

Fun dog show at Brompton Westbrook Primary School, Kings Bastion, Brompton, Gillingham, Kent ME7 5DQ
Saturday May 11th
Entries from 10.00am, judging from 11.00am.
Classes are £1.00 per dog per class.
Rosettes to 4th place.
Best in show and reserve best in show at the end of the classes.

12 novelty classes - including best fancy dress, most handsome dog, prettiest bitch, best puppy under 12 months, best junior handler under 11, best veteran over 7 years, best trick, waggiest tail etc.

Still looking for trade stands.

For more information and full schedule, please email me on [email protected] or call me during school hours on 01634 844152

Hope to see some of you there!!


----------



## trudychip

Dog Show
A Companion dog show in aid of Greyhound rescue.

19 May 2013 
East Huntspill, Somerset

We will be having Six Pedigree classes, Nine novelty classes and three obedience classes.

There will also be a' have a go agility' running through out the day . 
Secure Dog walking, Obedience Class
[email protected]


----------



## susiebell

*Companion Dog Show & Family Fun Day*
*Sunday 14th July*
*Belhus Woods Country Park, Romford Road, Aveley, Essex, RM15 4XJ
*
_*Show opens 10 am
Pedigree Class judging from 10.30 am
£1.50 per class, enter in the ring
Rosettes & Prizes*_

Pedigree Classes

AV VETERAN (7 YEARS +)
AV PUPPY (6-12 MONTHS)
AV JUNIOR (6-18 MONTHS)
AV SPORTING
AV NON-SPORTING

Followed by Novelty Classes not before 11.30 am

GOLDEN OLDIE
CUTEST PUPPY
BEST CROSSBREED
BEST RESCUE
MOST APPEALING EYES
BEST FANCY DRESS 
HAPPY FAMILIES 
BEST TRICK
WAGGIEST TAIL
MOST HANDSOME DOG
PRETTIEST BITCH
BEST CHILD HANDLER
JUDGES CHOICE

Also Have-a-go Agility, Fastest Recall, stalls, refreshments, ask the expert and children's activities.

Fundraiser by Hornchurch District Scouts for Gambia 2014 Education Project

For more detail contact [email protected]


----------



## Danielmorgan

though I've missed many similar information about the dog events but now all up to attend this one .. thanks to the post shared here .. also all the required details it contains ..so there is no chance to let it go either way.. I'm in.


----------



## woody10

If you're free this Sunday (30th June) come along and join us at

Cranbourne Companion Dog Show
Warfield Memorial Ground, Warfield, RG42 6AE

Please visit the : website for full schedule and entry forms.

The show is supporting Hounds for Heroes, , a comparatively new charity, which is training and providing service dogs to help members of our Armed Forces who have been injured fighting for our country. And also The Animal Helpline, a small charity, doing sterling work, against all the odds, and constantly struggling for funding.

The Dog Show includes prize for Pedigree, Obedience and Novelty Classes and there will be a raffle with great prizes, stalls, photographer, refreshments etc...

Also see the Facebook Events page 

It's going to be great day out for you, your dog's and the Family, so put the date in your diary now.

I've just checked the weather and it's going to be a lovely warm sunny day so hope to see you there.

PS: I shall be the onsite photographer for the day....


----------



## dexter

Companion Dog Club Shows (holding Companion Dog Club Classes) 2013 Calendar - The Kennel Club


----------



## Beds Country Store

Albery Dog Rescue are holding a Companion & Novelty Dog Show at Beds Growers, Potton Road, Biggleswade, SG18 0ER on Sat 14th Sept. A real Fun Day and all are welcome. There are 6 Breed classes and 13 Novelty classes. Entries from 10am and judging starts at 11am. Free parking and loads of stalls. Refreshments and toilets in the Farm Shop and Country Store which is open all day. All proceeds go to the Albery Dog Rescue.


----------



## Zakkety

Saturday 28th June - Great Wyrley Carnival Companion Dog Show
Judge: Ms Tali Creme (Izralight) In Aid of Pet Blood Bank UK
at The Star Field, Walsall Road, Great Wyrley, South Staffs. WS6
Entries from 11.45 - Judging at 1pm - Fees: £ 1.50 per dog/class
Rosettes 1st - 4th in Each Class, Special Rosettes for the 'Bests'
Trophies for BIS & BNIS

(NB - Carnival procession leaves the field at 12 noon...arrive early!)

PEDIGREE CLASSES  Judging 1pm
1.	Any Variety Puppy (6  12 months old)
2. Any Variety Sporting (Gundogs, Hounds & Terriers)
3. Any Variety Non- Sporting (Toys, Pastoral, Utility & Working)
4. Any Variety Veteran (7 years & Over)
5. Any Variety Open (Open to all)

BEST IN SHOW & BEST PUPPY IN SHOW
will be selected from un-beaten class winners

NOVELTY CLASSES  Judging follows pedigree judging
6.	Most Appealing Puppy (6  12 months old)
7.	Prettiest Bitch
8.	Most Handsome Dog
9.	Scruffiest Mutt
10.	Companion Dog Club Members Class *
11.	Best Handler
12.	Best Rescue Dog or Bitch
13.	Waggiest Tail
14.	Best Six Legs
15.	Judges Choice to Take Home
16.	Fancy Dress

BEST NOVELTY IN SHOW
will be selected from all class winners


----------



## Zonk

#35 (permalink) Add to Zonk's Reputation Report Post Old Today, 12:19 PM 
Zonk Zonk is online now 
Pet Forums Newbie Join Date: Jul 2014
Posts: 1 
Zonk is on a distinguished road 

Smile Re: Championship Dog Shows 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi All
We have a great Companion Show coming up on 20 JULY 2014
at Rushcliffe Country Park - off Loughborough Rd - Notts - NG11 6JS
All those of you living around Notts, Derbs, Leics, Staffs, Lincs local area - *** COME ALONG and JOIN US ***. 

We are a happy bunch and love to put on dog shows every year - Great Venue this year - Lots on including Breed Novelty and Obedience classes - have a go event - stalls and plenty of refreshment.


----------



## doggylass

LOUND DOG SHOW.... sat 20th June 2015
At Bluebell Inn,lound Retford, notts.

10 novelty and 4 pedigree classes ,throphys for best in show,best puppy in show and best novelty. Special prizes for best veteran and child handler.

Refreshments and stalls,good tombola and fun scurry with prizes too!

Judging starts at 12am booking in from 11am, £2.00 per class.
Further details on face book page for show or contact 07892872012.


----------



## katsspitz

*PAULERSPURY COMPANION AND FUN DOG SHOW*

Companion and Fun Dog Show in conjunction with Paulerspury Village Fete (Raising money WETNOSE ANIMAL AID and village church funds)

********SATURDAY 13TH JUNE 2015********

JOIN US FOR A POOCH FRIENDLY FAMILY DAY OUT...
To be held at Spinnal's field located next to Paulerspury Village Hall (NN12 7NA) Entries will be taken from 11.30am. Judging commences at 12.00pm Entry fees are £1.50 per class or 4 classes for £5.00 4 pedigree classes and 10 fun novelty classes with rosettes from 1st-6th place. 1st placed winners then compete for best in show and reserve best in show in both pedigree and novelty For more information and show schedule please go to paulerspurydogshow.weebly.com/

Registration from 11.30am with Judging commencing at 12pm

* Spinnals field, Paulerspury Village Hall, Northamptonshire NN12 7NA NORTHAMPTONSHIRE*
Saturday 13 Jun 2015
WEBISITE DETAILS - WWW.PAULERSPURYDOGSHOW.WEEBLY.COM


----------



## dexter

any shows Devon way in the next week ?


----------



## Albert Thomas

You can read a detailed guide about the most famous dog show of 2021 here. West minister kennel club dog show 2021.


----------

